# Freaky Friday! What Ya Go On?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well its been Friday for a while here and in honour of the new PloProf article being published on DD (info here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=20396) Im wearing the obvious choice... on mesh.... Damn I love this ugly chunk of Stainless Steel!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice pic Jon









I'm going to wear my Combat on its new bund strap:



















Cheers


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Super watch Jon









Alan that Combat on the oiled leather bund looks perfect to me!
















I received the black bezel RLT Diver yesterday. Got it on a nice rubber strap......what else?


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Tool watch Friday for me:










Thanks

deano


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Friday is Timex day


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And for me Friday is a Seiko day


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought I would give this its first run out.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this today, A cheap purchase form the airport last year. Its the biggest watch i own (50mm+).......










Karl


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 14 Chronometer on the left for me today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn U1 for me today:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This, I think I will wear it forever.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Ocean7 LM-1 .. this watch is hard to shake off!










/vince ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the 20 today


















BTW Love that rubber on the 20 hakim


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa Sub 600 T-Graph Sharkhunter today


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

3 weeks on and still this PRS17A,love it its great


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Some tasty numbers on there today gents









Seiko 6309-7040 Pepsi for me again today... love it to bits but it desperatly needs regulating as it's a little sloooooooooow!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> Doxa Sub 600 T-Graph Sharkhunter today


John... One of 70 and all sold out.... a rare bird indeed....


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Ooh, two RLT 20s























Omega for me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one on a new lumpy swapped with Jason for another lumpy









*Elysee Model 16320, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*










please excuse the crap photo


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wearing my Seiko 6309-7290 on a modified black rhino strap. I've been wearing it all week, whilst I've been working at the theatre, no other watch has got a look in









Picture not mine & used without permission


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

A classy piece for me today - *Tissot Le Locle* - beautiful, me thinks.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

My latest arrival on the left, very pleased with it.

I find it most interesting how despite identical cases the watches are essentially at different ends of the spectrum.

The Ushuaia with its eye catching colours and luminova is a quintessential tool diver, the Candino with its stark monochrome looks and aged tritium is much more classic and dressy looking.










Andy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

philjopa said:


> A classy piece for me today - *Tissot Le Locle* - beautiful, me thinks.


It certainly is. :tongue1:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

16bb for me


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

foztex said:


> My latest arrival on the left, very pleased with it.
> 
> I find it most interesting how despite identical cases the watches are essentially at different ends of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, did you get the Candino from JonW? If so that's my old watch







No reason for asking just curious to know where the big old lump is living now (the watch that is, not Jon!!!).

Beautiful Tissot by the way - got any more pictures of it?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko SKX033


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > A classy piece for me today - *Tissot Le Locle* - beautiful, me thinks.
> ...


I agree, I wish I`d got one when that style was available, they seem to have gone Roman now


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Think I'm gonna start with this one today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

One of Roy's SMS02s today, with an acrylic crystal and on a tan aviator:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Thought it was about time this had an airing


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Andy, did you get the Candino from JonW? If so that's my old watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Pinkwindmill still has Jons Paul, mine came from the states.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy sold it on I think...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Still got the SKX173 on from last friday - I can't remember the last time I had the same watch on all week.

changed the rubber strap it came with for this fishskin strap I had spare...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy sold it on I think...


I think there should be a watches JonW old me thread!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

old me with and 'S', Hippo?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> old me with and 'S', Hippo?


oh dear, failed my typing exam!!!!!

Yeah "sold" would read better


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

H all,

Going with a big Swatch chrono










have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hippo, you sold the one I sold you didnt you? best you buy something else?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Hippo, you sold the one I sold you didnt you? best you buy something else?


No mate still got them!!! No no more buying unless it's of the wish list!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

foztex said:


> My latest arrival on the left, very pleased with it.
> 
> I find it most interesting how despite identical cases the watches are essentially at different ends of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


Well done for getting hold of the Candino, I'm very jealous of this pair Andy









Great looking watches


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

wearing the Poljot Jetfighter 24 today. Love it even more since Jase and Mach got the chrono working for me


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hippo - you passed the test!









Phil - Foz has quite a Divers collection now!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Hippo - you passed the test!


Coolio, can I have them now then???


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

This is going to be on wrist for the next few weeks at least!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Hippo - you passed the test!
> ...


No.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Bugger, just have to start working harder and saving!!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Omega for me!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Phil - Foz has quite a Divers collection now!


Say no more


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

some moodyness for Hippo


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> some moodyness for Hippo


Cheers Jon feel a bit better now!!! Man that looks good doesn't it? Looks like it's started to rain!!!!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

MarkF said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > A classy piece for me today - *Tissot Le Locle* - beautiful, me thinks.
> ...


You're not having this one Mark - just look what you did to that O&W M1 that I traded you!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> wearing the Poljot Jetfighter 24 today. Love it even more since Jase and Mach got the chrono working for me


Nothing to do with me, it was Jason & his Magic Hands


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nothing to do with me, it was Jason & his Magic Hands


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it did slightly that day... a rare occurance if our resevoirs are anything to go by... currently 40% full and falling









This is more like it...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy sold it on I think...


Ooh, my ears were burning!







Pauluspaolo/JonW/my Candino went to Maseman after me. It's a lovely vintage diver and I thought the matt bezel was great. Foztex, I hope you enjoy yours!









I've had 3 ex-JonW watches now - the Candino, Ocean 7 and Marathon SAR-D - still got the last one!



JoT said:


> Doxa Sub 600 T-Graph Sharkhunter today


Lovely! Today I have it's slightly less accomplished brother on  :










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> I think it did slightly that day... a rare occurance if our resevoirs are anything to go by... currently 40% full and falling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW







Not sure about the mesh though to be honest, what's it look like on?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

this one for me










thanks for the photo (?), must do my own sometime


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Seiko 'Spirit' for me today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy the SH looks wicked on the Chronissimo mate... noice!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy the SH looks wicked on the Chronissimo mate... noice!

Seeing John's SH TGraph makes me wish I'd taken the plung to wear my Mach style one (ie. LNIB!)... maybe I should dig it out and either finally take the plunge and wear it or move the thing on... :hmm:

Hippo... You bloody heathen! how can argue with the mesh on a vintage Omega?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on that looks familiar, isn`t it Hippo`s watch that he got off Chris who got it off me?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy the SH looks wicked on the Chronissimo mate... noice!
> 
> Seeing John's SH TGraph makes me wish I'd taken the plung to wear my Mach style one (ie. LNIB!)... maybe I should dig it out and either finally take the plunge and wear it or move the thing on... :hmm:


Thanks Jon.







It looks quite nice on the B-1 too, plus I have a 20mm (Ken came good  ) on my Orfina PD and looks like it was made for the watch! Will get some pics up at the weekend hopefully.

I had the same debate when I got the SH last weekend. It was virtually as new with no marks on bezel ring or bracelet clasp as you often see on these when they've only be worn once!! But, I decided what the heck and am glad I did. I've got the Doxa rubber strap too, which is excellent as it has rounded ends so it butts right up to the case, plus I also got the Doxa military "bund-style" strap from a forum this week too. Probably never wear the latter, but I'm a sucker for a "full set"!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im a sucker for a full set as well... I really must get one of the rubber straps 

Ive got a few Chronissimos now... in all sizes and they look great on Sinns imho... My 142 looks amazing on it... I hadnt considered putting one on my B1... good tip!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Marathon SAR-D for me......built like tank!



















































salmonia


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Hippo... You bloody heathen! how can argue with the mesh on a vintage Omega?


Can I just ask why those Omega mesh bracelets have no end pieces, should you be able to see the spring bar through the links, is there something missing ?

They seem to be very expensive for something that is not finished off properly, I cannot believe that Omega would make a bracelet like this. I look at the mesh bracelets on Roy's site and they have proper end pieces, am I missing something ?

Thank You

Simon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Simon.... Er if you dont get it then I dont know if I can help.... The open ended mesh is far better finshed than the soldered on end tubes imho... The open style of mesh is supreemley comfortable.... but, I guess its down to what you like... I like it and everyone whos tried them that I know prefers it to any other mesh...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just got this today so trying it out.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't get it, they seem unfinished and should IMHO have some sort of end link as every other Omega bracelet of any quality does. I supose people would wear the BOR bracelet like this without the end link and spring bar showing







, sorry for asking.









I'll get my coat.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey JonW, have you got a good Omega Seamaster or Planet Ocean rubber strap? It'd be good to see it on the 300. If you do, please take a cool pic of it, I'd like it as a wallpaper


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Simon, perhaps you prefer it on hidden lugs...? Either way its your choice not to like them... more for me! I love em...











Ventura, the only modern rubber Omega anything I have is a 24mm PO strap which is on my Ploprof pic at the top of this thread... sorry mate...


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

I LIKE THIS LOOK!! really must get one of those new Seamaster rubber diver straps for mine to give it a dfferant look


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy the SH looks wicked on the Chronissimo mate... noice!
> 
> Seeing John's SH TGraph makes me wish I'd taken the plung to wear my Mach style one (ie. LNIB!)... maybe I should dig it out and either finally take the plunge and wear it or move the thing on... :hmm:
> 
> Hippo... You bloody heathen! how can argue with the mesh on a vintage Omega?


I guess I need to see it in the flesh!! Send it over and I'll see what I think


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

salmonia said:


> Marathon SAR-D for me......built like tank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice









Another... _`maybe one day`_


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy sold it on I think...


Hi Guys, The Certina in question currently resides in sunny Scotland. 

Maseman


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Maseman said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Guy sold it on I think...
> ...


Candino?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Andi you got any cool pics of the SMP on the rubber strap?

What other straps have you got for the SM300 JonW?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Switched to this one - a "modded" Timex







Beautiful watches here today, and some great photography!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ventura said:


> What other straps have you got for the SM300 JonW?


er its lugs are 20mm so theres a plethora of options...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like that one Knut! you do suprise us with your collection sometimes... very many jems


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I know, but do you have anything cool in black?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ventura said:


> I know, but do you have anything cool in black?


sorry no, not on me...


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Pity. The SM300 would look ace on a nice black rubber strap !! I'm going to have to get a Precista some time and try some rubber straps on it, before dive bombing into a pool


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have now switched to this, it's a Diver day


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Pity. The SM300 would look ace on a nice black rubber strap !! I'm going to have to get a Precista some time and try some rubber straps on it, before dive bombing into a pool


Send me one... i'll do pics


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Invicta for me.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A diver for me too...and a BIG one.

*Glycine Lagunare - Submerge Professionally*


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This all day...........










Have great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Simon said:


> I don't get it, they seem unfinished and should IMHO have some sort of end link as every other Omega bracelet of any quality does. I supose people would wear the BOR bracelet like this without the end link and spring bar showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO the springbar through the end links looks _much_ nicer than a tube soldered on ... but to each his own; and if you don't like the omega style of mesh, you'll be a lot wealthier









-- Tim

P.S. I have a Sinn 20mm leather 'flieger' strap, matt black with white stitching, which the SM300 looks great on.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Alexus said:


> This all day...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...that bezel looks awfully familiar...........RLT 36 Nautilus me thinks.

Interesting combo - the only thing that I'd change is the Merc hand, otherwise that's a pretty cool watch.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey JonW, you still have that rubber strap after the Jenny Carribean sale.







Please try the SM300 on that, yeah I'm annoying







, and put a pic up. It'd be cool as a wallpaper! !!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tim, Im with you mate 110% - the mesh is 'the' bracelet for vintage Omegas...

Ventura, ask me again next week... its gone 2am here, bed is calling....


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

HEHEHE...Cheers JonW and thanks again for earlier today !!!


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Some beauties as always. Just a simple casio for me today


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one so far.


----------



## scooter_uk (Jan 19, 2007)

Tentatively going to start a watch collection. This one I purchased last month - was on my wishlist for ages....

My Office Watch

Bought from an online store that priced it wrong for an hour - knocked 30% off price









Scoot


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Some beauties as always. Just a simple casio for me today


Nice Casio Matt. Pity you weren't interested in a trade


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

JonW said:


> Maseman said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


OOPS, Yes Candino







It's been a long week.

Maseman


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scooter_uk said:


> Tentatively going to start a watch collection. This one I purchased last month - was on my wishlist for ages....
> 
> My Office Watch
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, sounds like you got a good deal there


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

JonW said:


> I like that one Knut! you do suprise us with your collection sometimes... very many jems


*Very many Timex's = Very many gems *







Nah, kidding aside - thanks for the kind words Jon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

JonW said:


> some moodyness for Hippo


 two of my favourite things in one photo!!!!!

paul


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Simon said:


> I don't get it, they seem unfinished and should IMHO have some sort of end link as every other Omega bracelet of any quality does. I supose people would wear the BOR bracelet like this without the end link and spring bar showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're right, they are really only suitable for watches with 'hooded' lugs. Some people do like to see the spring bars though 

There are some excellent quality mesh straps available with solid end links that IMO look much better on watches with 'normal' lugs


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one for the office today.

Old Timex:










and one of my favourite watches for the evening out with friends.

Frederique Constant:










Have a great weekend all!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/j...p_1940_36024602

Verrrry nice indeed.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This arrived today so it would be rude not to wear it.




























Cheers everyone and have great weekends.

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Simon said:


> I don't get it, they seem unfinished and should IMHO have some sort of end link as every other Omega bracelet of any quality does. I supose people would wear the BOR bracelet like this without the end link and spring bar showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO the lack of end pieces gives the a super clean look. They are a mesh after all so why should they have a lump of stainless welded to the end? I love 'em.



















And for the chronissimo fans, I bought one and they are a sod to get to work with anything, but when they do. Oh yeah.










Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Switched to this one - a "modded" Timex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely you refer to yourself Knut, thats a beautiful watch and a cracking photo.







Great case shape and i love the second hand.

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rondeco said:


> Wouldn't you really rather have a Tessuflex ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but I presume it`s expandable in which case it would be far to painful for an Orangutan to wear









Sawpped over to Boris (as in the spider ) this evening









*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels, 1 of 10*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

worn his for 2 weeks solid


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

This for the last week


----------

